# Skin tight stretch pants



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Sitting in an airport people watching. 

Sometimes skin tight stretch pants are not a good choice in apparel.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Why is that?


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Probably the same reason that men in speedo's are very seldom a good choice.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

MDKatie said:


> Why is that?


Clothing can sometimes be unflattering.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Some people would rather dress for comfort and aren't worried about what strangers think about how they look. :shrug:


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

MDKatie said:


> Some people would rather dress for comfort and aren't worried about what strangers think about how they look. :shrug:


The latter is obvious.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

MDKatie said:


> Some people would rather dress for comfort and aren't worried about what strangers think about how they look. :shrug:


Yep, that's for sure. And people wonder where the term ugly American came from, it's not just the attitude, it's also the appearance.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

no really said:


> Probably the same reason that men in speedo's are very seldom a good choice.


I could not agree more and am very thankful I don't see that at the airport.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

no really said:


> Yep, that's for sure. And people wonder where the term ugly American came from, it's not just the attitude, it's also the appearance.


Why are people so judgmental? I think that's uglier than wearing stretch pants.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

MDKatie said:


> Why are people so judgmental? I think that's uglier than wearing stretch pants.


Not from where I am sitting at the moment.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

MDKatie said:


> Why are people so judgmental? I think that's uglier than wearing stretch pants.


Opinions vary.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

HDRider said:


> Not from where I am sitting at the moment.


Perhaps you could just stare at your phone or tablet or computer or a book or at the wall or at someone else or at the floor or at the feet or...somewhere else.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Air ports are fun people watching areas.. Spend way to much time in them for my sanity's sake. :yuck:


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

MDKatie said:


> Perhaps you could just stare at your phone or tablet or computer or a book or at the wall or at someone else or at the floor or at the feet or...somewhere else.


Hard to turn away from a train wreck.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

HDRider said:


> Hard to turn away from a train wreck.


I get that, and I understand you're somewhat joking here. It's just interesting to me since I'm reading a book about body image. Once you start paying attention and start noticing how society puts such pressures on people (mostly women) to fit a certain body standard, you notice it everywhere. Even seemingly harmless comments add to the whole fat-shaming mentality of our society.

It certainly doesn't make it easy for those who are finding it hard to love their bodies, when everywhere they look society is telling us they're not good enough.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

MDKatie said:


> I get that, and I understand you're somewhat joking here. It's just interesting to me since I'm reading a book about body image. Once you start paying attention and start noticing how society puts such pressures on people (mostly women) to fit a certain body standard, you notice it everywhere. Even seemingly harmless comments add to the whole fat-shaming mentality of our society.
> 
> It certainly doesn't make it easy for those who are finding it hard to love their bodies, when everywhere they look society is telling us they're not good enough.


I find beauty in women of all types. 

I think people put too much pressure on themselves. That's on them in my mind. 

That said, dress in public is a public display and should be treated as such.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

I hear ya HD. At the grocery store I get so tired of coming along behind some woman who is wearing "yoga pants" but shouldn't be, and watch her floppy butt bounce down the aisle in front of me. If you want to wear them for comfort, great. Get a longer shirt and we'll ALL be more comfortable. I don't care to count your dimples!


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

MDKatie said:


> Why are people so judgmental? I think that's uglier than wearing stretch pants.


Get over it there is nothing uglier on nearly any body type than stretch pants, tall, short, all body weights, male or female. IMO


----------



## spiritbear (Jan 6, 2016)

How can skin tight clothing that rides up you nether regions be comfortable?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

MDKatie said:


> I get that, and I understand you're somewhat joking here. It's just interesting to me since I'm reading a book about body image. Once you start paying attention and start noticing how society puts such pressures on people (mostly women) to fit a certain body standard, .



I think you're mistaken I think it's simply that men have more fashion sense. 

It's quite rare to see 3 ,4, or 500 pound men in belly shirts stretch pants and sports bbrasin a venue like an airport.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

AmericanStand said:


> I think you're mistaken I think it's simply that men have more fashion sense.
> 
> It's quite rare to see 3 ,4, or 500 pound men in belly shirts stretch pants and sports bbrasin a venue like an airport.


You've never flown into Key West have you?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

MDKatie said:


> Some people would rather dress for comfort and aren't worried about what strangers think about how they look. :shrug:



Yes there are many people that are just plain rude and will expose disgusting unsightly things to others. 
Cities are normally that way. It's weird the same people that would never consider building a junkyard in the middle of a suburb think it's perfectly fine to expose 28 bra straps.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I am still trying to figure out why when women wear the winter stretch pants in public, they call them "thermal weave stretch pants but when I wear my white winter stretch pants and top, they are called my two piece winter long drawers and ain't no way I would be seen in public in them except maybe by the local fire brigade if my house caught fire and even then as me and the dogs ran out in the middle of a cold night I would have a pair of overalls and my mud boots in hand as I store my wear the next day overalls on my high top mud boots fireman turn out style so I can get my britches and boots on quick if the dogs wake me to go out to check a noise.

When I told GF her stretch pants looked like black long drawers, she agreed and for the two winters since I pointed it out she only wears them as long drawers :rotfl:


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

HDRider said:


> You've never flown into Key West have you?



Lol that's the exception that proves the rule although to be honest even there I would say that it's more prevailant among women than men.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, my ride is here. Going on airplane mode. 

I hope whomever I sit next to smells nice. 

Carry on without me.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

HDRider said:


> Well, my ride is here. Going on airplane mode.
> 
> I hope whomever I sit next to smells nice.
> 
> Carry on without me.


You just self cursed yourself and will be surrounded by loud speaking in languages you don't understand folks who eat diets heavy in garlic, curry , other assorted stinky spices that saturate their pores or a sit next to a grandmother who applies the "perfume her husband bought her on their honey moon, rest his departed soul" with an air compressor driven automotive paint sprayer and has six NYC yellow page telephone sized books of photos of her grand kids to show you.

On the bright side the nausea and loud noises around you will drown out the squalling of the three or four babies on board, unless of course you are sitting in between the rows with the squalling babies instead.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

spiritbear said:


> How can skin tight clothing that rides up you nether regions be comfortable?


If it fits right it doesn't. I wear them, no apologies.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

This thread reminded me of this which was shared by a facebook friend this morning. I had no idea what obese people go through. I just don't understand why or how people could be so cruel to each other. You never know what someone else is going through in life.

I've had a few very overweight friends and family members and if I saw anyone say or treat another human being like the examples in here, I sure hope I'd stand up for them. 

https://medium.com/@thefatshadow/a-...end-is-going-it-alone-38cb4bc70d0c#.i39cy3z11

Maybe we should stop worrying about what other people wear to airports and concentrate on making ourselves better people. Since we're the only one we have any hope of changing.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

MO_cows said:


> I hear ya HD. At the grocery store I get so tired of coming along behind some woman who is wearing "yoga pants" but shouldn't be, and watch her floppy butt bounce down the aisle in front of me. If you want to wear them for comfort, great. Get a longer shirt and we'll ALL be more comfortable. I don't care to count your dimples!


So why are you staring? It's really quite simple, I'm sorry you can't seem to fix your problem. 


Perhaps anyone over a certain weight shouldn't be seen in public as not to offend y'all delicate vision. Our maybe they should have to pass the airport or grocery store beauty standards exam before being granted access? Are any visible fat rolls acceptable or should they wear mumus and flour sacks? What about length of skirts and shorts are acceptable, and what if their bare thighs show dimples? Should they only be allowed to wear pants in that case? What about those with varicose veins? I'm sure those will not be tolerated either.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

AmericanStand said:


> Yes there are many people that are just plain rude and will expose disgusting unsightly things to others.
> Cities are normally that way. It's weird the same people that would never consider building a junkyard in the middle of a suburb think it's perfectly fine to expose 28 bra straps.


Oh heavens no! Not the dreaded bra strap! How awful that must have been for you to see such a horrid sight!


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm not out in places to people watch much....rare stock up at WM...
But I've been guilty of those thoughts based upon another's appearance in different ways.
Problem is we have not walked in their shoes.
I cancel any thoughts out now by the thought: Made in God's image. Works every time.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

MDKatie said:


> So why are you staring? It's really quite simple, I'm sorry you can't seem to fix your problem.
> 
> 
> Perhaps anyone over a certain weight shouldn't be seen in public as not to offend y'all delicate vision. Our maybe they should have to pass the airport or grocery store beauty standards exam before being granted access? Are any visible fat rolls acceptable or should they wear mumus and flour sacks? What about length of skirts and shorts are acceptable, and what if their bare thighs show dimples? Should they only be allowed to wear pants in that case? What about those with varicose veins? I'm sure those will not be tolerated either.


Way to hyper inflate what was actually said!

When one is following another down a grocery aisle, you have to look at them. Because if they stop, you need to know it to avoid running into them. 

How do you figure not "tolerated"? I didn't read where the fashion police made anyone change their clothes.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

MO_cows said:


> Way to hyper inflate what was actually said!
> 
> When one is following another down a grocery aisle, you have to look at them. Because if they stop, you need to know it to avoid running into them.
> 
> How do you figure not "tolerated"? I didn't read where the fashion police made anyone change their clothes.


Yes, you need to be aware of what others are doing, but if you are able to count dimples (your words) that is a little TOO aware.

Not tolerated as in exposing "disgusting unsightly things to others" (AmericanStand ' s words).


----------



## hoddedloki (Nov 14, 2014)

Novel concept: have the self respect to try to dress as if you actually care about yourself. 

If you cannot take the time to put on clothing that both fits and is fitting, do not be surprised if you are judged harshly for that, with those around you reacting accordingly.

Loki


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I love yoga pants and running gear.

Men haven't had it so well since women burned their bras.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

hoddedloki said:


> Novel concept: have the self respect to try to dress as if you actually care about yourself.
> 
> If you cannot take the time to put on clothing that both fits and is fitting, do not be surprised if you are judged harshly for that, with those around you reacting accordingly.
> 
> Loki


Novel concept: There is a huge difference in what people find attractive. You control your clothing, and let others control theirs. You can think whatever nasty, demeaning thoughts you want. If you speak them or type them, don't get your feelings hurt when people tell you you're rude and demeaning. 

What one person wears on his/her body is of NO concern to you (you know, minus that whole "nude in public" thing).


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

ats funny, American--ever been in a truck stop resturant, and see some of the truckers? No offence, truckers, i was married to one for years--but fast food and sitting down dont always work together


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

It's just one of those "pet peeve" things. My grandmother who mostly raised me was born in 1911, so yes some of my sensibilities are from an older generation. When you didn't go out of your house unless you were presentable. Shoot, you were presentable even in your house in case somebody came! Look at old photos, unless someone was "living in the gutter poor", they were well dressed and groomed when they went out in public. They might only own one suit or one good dress, but when they went out that's what they wore. Today we are more casual all the way around. 

Bra straps, a little tacky but no biggee. Plumber's crack, it happens. Midriff top when there is too much midriff, sigh, someone should have told them. But the "thin pants so tight I can see every dimple in your behind" are a pet peeve for me. I would never hurt someone's feelings by going up to them and telling them how bad they look. But I'm entitled to my opinion and it is, that's one of the absolute worst choices to make in "casual clothing to wear in public". If I never see it again it would suit me fine.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

love stretch pants on a woman. They are not modest and my lady would never wear them, but for the women who like to put on a show and wear them in public the show is appreciated.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

ceresone said:


> ats funny, American--ever been in a truck stop resturant, and see some of the truckers? No offence, truckers, i was married to one for years--but fast food and sitting down dont always work together



Lol oh yes where do you think I developed my adversion to belly rolls ?

But in their defense most drivers are in the solitude of their own vehicle 23 hours a day I do not begrudge them a few minutes between the showers toilet and stirring wheel to eat.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

MDKatie said:


> Oh heavens no! Not the dreaded bra strap! How awful that must have been for you to see such a horrid sight!



There is a reason that underwear is underwear.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

hoddedloki said:


> novel concept:* have the self respect to try to dress as if you actually care about yourself. *
> 
> if you cannot take the time to put on clothing that both fits and is fitting, do not be surprised if you are judged harshly for that, with those around you reacting accordingly.
> 
> Loki


bingo!!


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

MDKatie said:


> I get that, and I understand you're somewhat joking here. It's just interesting to me since I'm reading a book about body image. Once you start paying attention and start noticing how society puts such pressures on people (mostly women) to fit a certain body standard, you notice it everywhere. Even seemingly harmless comments add to the whole fat-shaming mentality of our society.
> 
> It certainly doesn't make it easy for those who are finding it hard to love their bodies, when everywhere they look society is telling us they're not good enough.


Judging by some of the things I've seen, certain people obviously don't give a crap what anyone thinks about their body image. Quite the opposite, they seem to be quite proud of their fat. More power to 'em. Doesn't mean that everybody else should not look @ them or have an opinion about appearance.


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

AmericanStand said:


> There is a reason that underwear is underwear.


I wish all those young men running around with their pants hanging to their knees would get that memo. With their belts literally tightened around their knees I don't see how they can walk, much less work at anything


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Fat is not that bad. Fat can be sexy and sensual.


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

City Bound said:


> love stretch pants on a woman. They are not modest and my lady would never wear them, but for the women who like to put on a show and wear them in public the show is appreciated.


What an absolute double standard, not modest, but heck is you are fit then wear them so I can ogle your behind?? And "your lady" when did she become YOURS do you own her, did you purchase her at an auction??


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

RichNC said:


> What an absolute double standard, not modest, but heck is you are fit then wear them so I can ogle your behind?? And "your lady" when did she become YOURS do you own her, did you purchase her at an auction??


Yeah, I was trying to figure out how they are immodest. Does he think women need to wear skirts or dresses? What century IS this anyway?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Tiempo said:


> If it fits right it doesn't. I wear them, no apologies.


Trust me, no apology needed if they fit right.

And Shrek, no curse, but it could have been better.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

basketti said:


> This thread reminded me of this which was shared by a facebook friend this morning. I had no idea what obese people go through. I just don't understand why or how people could be so cruel to each other. You never know what someone else is going through in life.
> 
> I've had a few very overweight friends and family members and if I saw anyone say or treat another human being like the examples in here, I sure hope I'd stand up for them.
> 
> ...


Not sure why you made such a leap, or assumed so much. I have nothing against fat people. I am just saying not everyone can wear everything, or somethings.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

MDKatie said:


> So why are you staring? It's really quite simple, I'm sorry you can't seem to fix your problem.
> 
> 
> Perhaps anyone over a certain weight shouldn't be seen in public as not to offend y'all delicate vision. Our maybe they should have to pass the airport or grocery store beauty standards exam before being granted access? Are any visible fat rolls acceptable or should they wear mumus and flour sacks? What about length of skirts and shorts are acceptable, and what if their bare thighs show dimples? Should they only be allowed to wear pants in that case? What about those with varicose veins? I'm sure those will not be tolerated either.


I ain't the prettiest thing in the world, and I should only show so much in certain ways. It's just being considerate, and self aware.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

MO_cows said:


> It's just one of those "pet peeve" things. My grandmother who mostly raised me was born in 1911, so yes some of my sensibilities are from an older generation. When you didn't go out of your house unless you were presentable. Shoot, you were presentable even in your house in case somebody came! Look at old photos, unless someone was "living in the gutter poor", they were well dressed and groomed when they went out in public. They might only own one suit or one good dress, but when they went out that's what they wore. Today we are more casual all the way around.
> 
> Bra straps, a little tacky but no biggee. *Plumber's crack*, it happens. Midriff top when there is too much midriff, sigh, someone should have told them. But the "thin pants so tight I can see every dimple in your behind" are a pet peeve for me. I would never hurt someone's feelings by going up to them and telling them how bad they look. But I'm entitled to my opinion and it is, that's one of the absolute worst choices to make in "casual clothing to wear in public". If I never see it again it would suit me fine.


That is why men should wear overalls.


----------



## Miss Kay (Mar 31, 2012)

I have reached that age where I really don't care what strangers say or think. I've got a very busy life and I often have to drop what I'm doing (gardening, cleaning out the chicken pen, painting, etc. ) to run to the store. I live my life in shorts and T shirt with flip flops. No make up, grey hair in a bun, and I generally have dirt under my finger nails (gardening you know). Since I don't have to look at myself, I give nearly zero thought to what I must look like. It works for me and if folks are talking, I can't hear them (remember I'm old). But, I can't say I wear stretch pants either. Maybe I should get some if they are as comfortable as you say.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Miss Kay said:


> I have reached that age where I really don't care what strangers say or think. I've got a very busy life and I often have to drop what I'm doing (gardening, cleaning out the chicken pen, painting, etc. ) to run to the store. I live my life in shorts and T shirt with flip flops. No make up, grey hair in a bun, and I generally have dirt under my finger nails (gardening you know). Since I don't have to look at myself, I give nearly zero thought to what I must look like. It works for me and if folks are talking, I can't hear them (remember I'm old). But, I can't say I wear stretch pants either. Maybe I should get some if they are as comfortable as you say.


:thumb:


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

I got over being shocked/surprised by what someone wears a LONG time ago (about the time young men started wearing their pants with the waist below their butts), but I HAVE to say that I simply cannot stand to see someone wearing shoes with the back part of the shoe (heel cap or counter?) under her heel.

Seriously...put your ENTIRE foot IN the shoe!


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

hippygirl said:


> I got over being shocked/surprised by what someone wears a LONG time ago (about the time young men started wearing their pants with the waist below their butts), but I HAVE to say that *I simply cannot stand to see someone wearing shoes with the back part of the shoe (heel cap or counter?) under her heel.*
> 
> *Seriously...put your ENTIRE foot IN the shoe!*


It does look sloppy but there's a medical reason why a lot of people wear their shoes like that. I'll bet you dollars to donuts if you were to ask those people who wear their shoes like that, or those who perpetually wear shoe styles with no back heel part to the shoe (like flip-flops or sandals with adjustable padded ankle straps) you'll discover they have heel spurs. 

Heel spurs at the back of the heel are frequently associated with inflammation of the Achilles tendon and cause extreme skin sensitivity and deep tendon, muscle and tissue pain at the back of the heel and ankle. Some people have inflammation of the Achilles tendon without having heel spurs and the tendon pain is so bad they too can't tolerate to wear shoes with built up heel backs touching and putting any kind of grip or pressure on their heels or the lowest part of the ankle.

Special shoes can be custom made to accomodate the tenderness and pain of heel spurs and Achilles tendonitis but the cost of such shoes can be very expensive and beyond many people's ability to have more than one pair of custom shoes, if any at all. Most people need several pairs of shoes for obvious various reasons, so they get cheap shoes that fit comfortably and snugly enough over the front of the foot and they can press the heel part down under their heels and walk on that.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

dixiegal62 said:


> I wish all those young men running around with their pants hanging to their knees would get that memo. With their belts literally tightened around their knees I don't see how they can walk, much less work at anything


I agree but it sure is fun watching them run from the police !


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Miss Kay said:


> I have reached that age where I really don't care what strangers say or think.


I really don't understand why people care so much what strangers think in the first place. I understand the need kids feel to 'fit in', but like I told mine, you'll probably never see these people again after graduation. They won't be paying your bills or making your life better so their opinion means nothing in the bigger picture.


----------



## hoddedloki (Nov 14, 2014)

Katie,

You are absolutely right that different cultures value different body images, but we all judge people. Clothing is just one of the things we use to do so. If you dress like a slob or like someone that self-identifies as an 'Other,' don't pretend to be surprised that you are treated as 'Other,' with the concomitant lack of trust and respect. Ex. if I walk into a bank wearing overalls and no shirt, I will be receive a worse reception than if I had bother to put on pants and a collared shirt first. It may be unpleasant, but stereotypes have a grounding in reality, and our reactions to them are based on those facts.

You can tell me what a horrible person I am for doing so, but the fact of the matter is that we identify as a member of a social group, and A) we all do it, and B) it is hardwired into the human brain. I just happen to be "rude" enough to point out basic psychology. But why let facts get in the way of a good flaming.... 

Loki


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

dixiegal62 said:


> I wish all those young men running around with their pants hanging to their knees would get that memo. With their belts literally tightened around their knees I don't see how they can walk, much less work at anything


This look always reminds me of a toddler with a very full diaper!:yuck:


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

After reading this thread I'm reminded of not being able to see the forest for the trees. I'm not sure when fat shaming was invented. I recall those strap machines that supposedly vibrated to do something about body parts.

Obviously the appearance thing has been going on a long time. Look at what was "fashionable" through the ages. Did you ever wonder how that came about? 

Today we're open to criticism if our teeth are not white enough. We have nail fungus. Let's not forget the shame of psoriasis. Does anyone see the point? Someone somewhere has always been able to make money off of what people thought or thought others were thinking. 

Tight pants are part and parcel of an aspect of human nature. Some obviously haven't bought into the appearance thing. In the future such inappropriate behavior will probably be subject to the law similarly to the droopy pants laws that have been passed.

It's telling that we're constantly indoctrinated in what is acceptable so someone can make a pile of money.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

MDKatie said:


> Perhaps you could just stare at your phone or tablet or computer or a book or at the wall or at someone else or at the floor or at the feet or...somewhere else.


What has been seen can not be unseen. If you ever see a major accident with body parts spread around you can look away as fast as you can but that image will ALWAYS be in your head. The same thing applies to what some people view as the look they like.

Heck I feel sorry for people on the beach when I'm there. A large old white guy with a farmer's tan or better yet the funky tan I get when I wear my suspenders w/o a shirt.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

MDKatie said:


> I get that, and I understand you're somewhat joking here. It's just interesting to me since I'm reading a book about body image. Once you start paying attention and start noticing how society puts such pressures on people (mostly women) to fit a certain body standard, you notice it everywhere. Even seemingly harmless comments add to the whole fat-shaming mentality of our society.
> 
> It certainly doesn't make it easy for those who are finding it hard to love their bodies, when everywhere they look society is telling us they're not good enough.


Hey, fat shamers are just trying to be good concerned citizens. If we shame people into stop being fat (fyi I'm fat) they will have fewer health problems and therefore will save obamacare money for others.

Its done to smokers all time.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

this threadis actually getting funny--watching people-or people watching can be quite entertaining--and I dont think it can be taken too serious--after all-someone is watching us at the same time--quit taking life so serious, lighten up. noone walked up to her and said quit wearing stretch pants. Like the lady on here that told me I used my age to be a rude hateful person. oh well,


----------



## spiritbear (Jan 6, 2016)

http://youtu.be/nc44Uy8eqbQ


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

At least one New Zealand hotel owner agrees with the OP (rightly or wrongly):

_A hotel in New Zealand has banned Lycra cycling shorts as it finds the âbumps and bulgesâ inappropriate and âunsightlyâ._

_In an effort to âraise dress standardsâ the Plough Hotel in Rangiora has put out of a sign on Thursday that read:âThe bicycle is a beautiful object but they should never have invented lycra! No lycra shorts allowed please.â_

_Mike Saunders, co-owner of the hotel, said he is trying to establish the cafe as an old-fashioned, family friendly meeting place, and has attacked Lycra shorts for revealing too many âunsightly bumps and bulgesâ of the human body._

http://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/apr/15/lycra-ban-new-zealand-hotel-bumps-and-bulges-breakfast


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

ceresone said:


> this threadis actually getting funny--watching people-or people watching can be quite entertaining--and I dont think it can be taken too serious--after all-someone is watching us at the same time--quit taking life so serious, lighten up. noone walked up to her and said quit wearing stretch pants. Like the lady on here that told me I used my age to be a rude hateful person. oh well,


I recall a TV show during the early 70's....did this very thing with Hidden Camera..AHA! You're On Candid Camera. But most weren't all PC then.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Darren said:


> After reading this thread I'm reminded of not being able to see the forest for the trees. I'm not sure when fat shaming was invented. I recall those strap machines that supposedly vibrated to do something about body parts.
> 
> Obviously the appearance thing has been going on a long time. Look at what was "fashionable" through the ages. Did you ever wonder how that came about?
> 
> ...


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Now on the other hand...a hot petite woman wearing skin tight stretch pants brings about some good thoughts.:thumb:


----------



## farmsteader6 (Dec 19, 2014)

While were at it, can we completely ban pajama pants in public???


----------



## spiritbear (Jan 6, 2016)

farmsteader6 said:


> While were at it, can we completely ban pajama pants in public???



Yes please!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

elevenpoint said:


> Now on the other hand...a hot petite woman wearing skin tight stretch pants brings about some good thoughts.:thumb:


Don't care for tall women, huh? You a shorty?


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

RichNC said:


> What an absolute double standard, not modest, but heck is you are fit then wear them so I can ogle your behind?? And "your lady" when did she become YOURS do you own her, did you purchase her at an auction??


You are a guy named Richard and you want to ogle my butt?

Give the "burn your bra" speech a rest. She is mine and I am hers. We bought each other at an auction.

As for modest, I don't see how any conscious person can say that those skin tight pants are not sexual and more often then not intended to be sexual. Other then the few oblivious teenage girls who wear them just because they are a trend, the rest wear them to show off their body and if they are not wearing them to show off their body then they are still showing off their body in an often very graphic way. If I can see (whether I want to or not) every crack and detail of a woman's crotch as she walks down the street then they are not modest. If a man wore them and you could see every detail of his crotch as he walked down the street (god forbid. Yuck!!) it would also be immodest and to a point public indecency.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

basketti said:


> Yeah, I was trying to figure out how they are immodest. Does he think women need to wear skirts or dresses? What century IS this anyway?


Women can wear whatever they want. Normal jeans that are not too tight are more modest then skin tight pants that make a person look naked. I guess you think seeing camel toe and butt crack is modest? How about the semi-transparent ones that show the person's underware through them do you consider those modest?


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I think some people hate fat people because they are jealous. They want to be fat too but they are too scared to be. 

I said it before and I will say it again, fat can be very sensual. It is nicer to cuddle someone soft then someone boney.


----------



## kalmara (Aug 21, 2011)

To me it's not fat shaming - 

I just like to think that they didn't look in a mirror before they went outdoors


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

basketti said:


> Don't care for tall women, huh? You a shorty?


About 5' 10" in heels is hot too...I'm 6'3" so that works for me.
But I like all women...even the nutty ones:frypan:


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

hoddedloki said:


> Ex. if I walk into a bank wearing overalls and no shirt, I will be receive a worse reception than if I had bother to put on pants and a collared shirt first. It may be unpleasant, but stereotypes have a grounding in reality, and our reactions to them are based on those facts.


The OP wasn't commenting because he thought the leggings looked sloppy, he was commenting because the person wearing them was fat. Huge difference.



watcher said:


> Hey, fat shamers are just trying to be good concerned citizens. If we shame people into stop being fat (fyi I'm fat) they will have fewer health problems and therefore will save obamacare money for others.
> 
> Its done to smokers all time.


That is total bullcrap. You cannot tell the health of a person who is overweight. It is very possible to be overweight and be perfectly healthy. If you want to fat shame someone, maybe you should ask to see their bloodwork first, so you can try to really pretend you care about their health instead of how they look. 

And, health insurance companies already do charge higher premiums for those with bad bloodwork results, just like they do for smokers.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

TripleD said:


> I agree but it sure is fun watching them run from the police !


Especially when they're wearing the shoes that flash off and on in the dark.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Darren said:


> Especially when they're wearing the shoes that flash off and on in the dark.


 I had a gas can thief steal my 5 gallon lawn mower gas can from under my carport one night and saw him go out my drive to the south with his shoes flashing and called a deputy I know who was on patrol n our area.

The thief was found 3/4 a mile away and turned out to be a kid who did yard work for both me and the deputy at times .

Since the kid showed the deputy he had $80 on him and didn't hear my dogs barking in my house at 2:30 AM , he didn't want to unnecessarily wake me up until he had refueled his car and my can and returned it.

The deputy didn't bother telling him that the reason my gate and carriage light on the post was on was because that was how I let the deputies I know that I was still up and they were welcomed to stop by on their meal break to eat their brown bag meal or take a bathroom break if they were too far from their homes as at that time the one all night store in our zone had gone out of business.

After the deputy called me to let me know who it was and we agreed he meant what he said that he was only borrowing the mower gas, he was taking the kid to his out of gas car and would tell the kid that while his intentions might have been good, with the crime levels we had around here then, he was taking a major risk.

The deputy also told the kid that I wanted to talk to him also when he brought the can back.

When the kid finally got here I told him that I might not have shot him as I got the drop on him but with the many small tool and fuel thefts in our area at that time I couldn't say what the folks between his vehicle and my house might have done if one of them had gotten up to pee and look out or smoke a cigarette on their porch as he walked by heel flashing with a gas can.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I like fluffy women. No question about it I greatly prefer them to sticks. 
So don't tell me it's about fat shaming. 
I love these girls and want them to look their best. That's what good clothes are all about. Using them to make the most of your assets. 
Bad clothing choices can do the opposite. 
Skintight is almost always a bad choice. Even or perhaps especially on skinny girls. 

Now don't tell me it's fat shaming to want the best for somebody.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Fluffy women huh?
I've never heard it called that before.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Ewe's not fat.
Ewe's fluffy.

Old as the hills. Heavyweight comedian Gabriel Iglasias goes by "fluffy".


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

MDKatie said:


> The OP wasn't commenting because he thought the leggings looked sloppy, he was commenting because the person wearing them was fat. Huge difference.


The OP said they were not the best choice in apparel. You jumped to the conclusion of "fat".


----------



## DJ in WA (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm with MDKatie. We should forget clothes altogether and get used to how we naturally look. At least I think she's for that.

Never did understand the modesty rules. We cover up certain parts deemed inappropriate, but the rules keep changing. Used to be a bare ankle turned a guy on.

If we have a problem with ugly behinds, what about ugly faces? Maybe burkas are in order?


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

...any chance that the Mods might end this thread? I live near some wonderful beaches. There are many people that think that it is perfectly reasonable to not only wear spandex but that wearing thongs is also reasonable. 

It is something that you cannot un-see.


----------



## 1948CaseVAI (May 12, 2014)

This thread would be more meaningful with photos. Just sayin...


----------



## farmsteader6 (Dec 19, 2014)

1948CaseVAI said:


> This thread would be more meaningful with photos. Just sayin...



Go to one of those "people of walmart" sites. All the photos you could never un see!!!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

farmsteader6 said:


> Go to one of those "people of walmart" sites. All the photos you could never un see!!!




Hahaha. Then why look?


----------



## colourfastt (Nov 11, 2006)

farmsteader6 said:


> While were at it, can we completely ban pajama pants in public???


That would put "walmarks" out of business.


----------

